# Metropolitan Opera under cyberattack (7. Dec. 2022)



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

It seems like beginning yesterday morning, the Metropolitan Opera website has been having problems. Since then, an announcement has been made that the website (metopera.org), box office, and call center are down. Performances are continuing as scheduled for ticket holders, but no new ticket sales (including rush tickets) are being made. The FBI is aware, according to Peter Gelb. Hoping that they will be able to come back online soon!












__





Loading…






www.nytimes.com


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Monsalvat said:


> It seems like beginning yesterday morning, the Metropolitan Opera website has been having problems. Since then, an announcement has been made that the website (metopera.org), box office, and call center are down. Performances are continuing as scheduled for ticket holders, but no new ticket sales (including rush tickets) are being made. The FBI is aware, according to Peter Gelb. Hoping that they will be able to come back online soon!
> View attachment 179826
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if our information was compromised?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

_metopera
Important Ticketing Update: While the cyberattack against the Met continues to impact our website and ticketing systems, we are grateful to our friends at @lincolncenter for the Performing Arts, who have allowed us to offer tickets to select performances through their website. General-admission tickets to the December 11 and 14 performances of Verdi’s Rigoletto, as well as the December 13 performance of Verdi’s Aida, can now be purchased online and at the Welcome Center box office at David Geffen Hall for just $50.

Seating will be in the Orchestra section of the opera house, and locations will be assigned by Met ushers on a first-come, first-served basis immediately prior to curtain. Tickets will be issued as e-tickets from Lincoln Center or can be picked up at the Met box office starting one hour before the performance.

We appreciate your patience through this difficult period as we work to resume normal operations._

From Instagram from the Met.


----------

